# Quid du plusieurs kernels/alsa/nvidia

## kasper

Salut à tous,

Sur ma Gentoo j'ai plusieurs kernels différents (normal et win4lin pour être exact).

Lors de l'emerge de nvidia-kernel par exemple (c'est aussi vrai pour alsa-driver), emerge regarde le lien /usr/src/linux pour savoir quels headers utiliser pour la compilation et dans quel repertoire installer les modules... c'est chouette  :Smile: 

Mon petit problème vient quand je veux rebooter avec un l'autre kernel. si j'emerge nvidia-kernel avec le noyau normal, il vire celui emergé quand je runnais le noyau win4lin... et lycée-de-versailles  :Confused: 

Obligé de recompiler nvidia-kernel et alsa-driver à chaque fois ?? no-way !

La seule solution que j'ai trouvée est plutot crado... c'est pour ça que je poste ici, peut-être quelqu'un s'est-il déjà penché sur la question et aura trouvé mieux, voir connait THE solution  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:   Je compile les deux avec un kernel, fais un backup des fichiers installés dans un coin, boote l'autre kernel, re-compile les deux et remet en place les fichiers pour l'autre kernel. Résultat j'ai mes drivers videos & son pour mes deux noyaux. Mais bon c hyper crado et l'enfer pour les mises à jour.

Ca fonctionne mais j'aimerais garder ma Gentoo cohérente.

----------

## b_Q

Une solution peut-etre ?

Celle de rac ici(dernier post):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7589&highlight=

----------

## kasper

 *rac wrote:*   

> For our first example with the 2.4 and 2.5 kernel sources, you would need to reemerge nvidia-kernel twice - with the /usr/src/linux symlink pointing at each of linux-2.4.18 and linux-2.5.24 respectively. Only then will the nvidia module be built for each kernel. In the case of the nvidia-kernel ebuild, it doesn't matter which kernel is actually running, only what is sitting in /usr/src/linux.

 

Merci du post b_Q j'ai appris un truc sur make oldconfig (bon tips !  :Smile:  )

----------

